# Is that Spanish moss??



## hylaphone (Jul 5, 2006)

Here, hanging in front:
http://www.georgecramer.com/dutchvivariumsrh.html

I've seen it in a lot of Euro vivs, anyone know what the heck it is?

And further, are there any "hanging" lichens like old man's beard that will survive in a viv?

Thanks!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That is Spanish Moss (Tillandsia usneoides). As for your lichen question... I'm not too sure. I don't think lichens last too long when they get into our humid vivs unless you get some from an area that is similar to what our viv conditions are.

Good luck.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I know of 1 person with lichen in a viv, let me tell you he's crazy (I should know what that is). The tropical species don't seem to spore so he has this little patch that grows slower than anything else you can imagine. You might get it to grow about an inch in diameter every couple years... if your really, really lucky


----------



## hylaphone (Jul 5, 2006)

I noticed Black Jungle carries dried lichens, suppose these are just decorations that'll rot over time?

I really like the look of "draped" lichens, is there a viv-friendly plant that'll create a similar effect?


----------

